# Shturmanskie Chronograph "military" Ref: 3133/198-1-672



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this, by all means move it Mods









I bought this 3133 Chrono off JoT sometime ago and although I really like the look of the watch, I've had terrible trouble finding a strap or bracelet that I'm happy with.

Is that just me or has anyone else experienced that??









Anyway, I've been through various leather combos including black, brown, contrast stitched - none of those looked or felt right somehow. I've had a go with NATO's and silicone and even the the ubiquitous "lumpy" - again none of which really seemed to do it. It got to the point recently where I thought about putting it on Sales Corner as I'd got pretty dispondant and the watch head was sitting protected in bubble wrap in my "not worn that often" box. I finally decided to have one last go at sorting it out and took a bit of a flyer and ordered a straight end oyster for it, hoping it might do the job and thinking that if it didn't I'd keep the bracelet for something else and sell the watch. It came yesterday and after a bit of faffing around sizing it, here it is..










I have to say I really pleased with how its turned out. The oyster is 3.6mm thick and balances the watch head nicely and the straight ends seem to suit the way the case is shaped. I've promoted the Shturmanskie to my "frequently worn" box and I think it'll see a lot more daylight now. As George Peppard used to say, "I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've got a straight black leather strap with grey stitching on mine....

...but I must say that oyster style bracelet makes it look like the dogs trollocks...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks great - like they were meant for each other


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I must say that oyster style bracelet makes it look like the dogs trollocks...


I totally agree


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's really nice Rich, they look good together


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks dreadfull, Rich. Put it on the sales Forum
















(but let me know first  )

Only joking







looks good to me.

Mike


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I know what you mean - mine bounce from strap to strap...the best I've found is an olive green Nato style.

Still not quite right...sell it to me!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wear mine on a green nato


----------

